# Ratting with my Alambre resortera



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kill Nico, I've used .31 lead too on birds. Congrats on killing that vermin.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good shooting nico


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nicely done mate


----------



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Kill all them rats, disease carriers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly the .31 lead did the trick. But it seems a bit light weight for a 333 chain. Is there any particular reason why you used such small ammo?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Charles said:


> Certainly the .31 lead did the trick. But it seems a bit light weight for a 333 chain. Is there any particular reason why you used such small ammo?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hi Charles,

Yeah I used the small lead to prevent damaging the walls to the house in the event that I missed the rat.
Normally I would use heavy stones with my 333 chain of the 64s but I need to be cautious and not do any property damage, I'm out of those small lead balls so now I will use smaller stones not so heavy to shoot the rats. I dont normally shoot lead balls let alone such tiny ones, it was a chance experiment that worked like a charm.

Nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What's the heaviest ammo you've used?







20g ups


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

josephlys said:


> What's the heaviest ammo you've used?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My stones usually weigh within 260 + grain to 300 grain in grams thats 17 to 20 grams

Sometimes I shoot higher like 23 grams but I get better performance with 18 grams


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot and kill! I love the slingshot you use too.

Next time get him with the blowgun! I would love to see that.


----------

